# Why "IPO" in America?



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Why are german shepherd dogs earning IPO titles in America and not Sch anymore? 

If they're the same thing, what's the point in changing the name?

I'm just curious, if no one wants to answer, can someone just post a link with answers?


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I've also been thinking about this. 
I always thought they were the same...maybe not? I'm very interested to see what replies you get.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Is Schutzhund now known with a new name? - Page 1


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

As of 2012, everything is IPO. This was an international rule change. SchH no longer exists under that old name.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

There used to be both IPO and SchH. Then some countries had VPG to hopefully pacify the fear mongers and green party (ARists). In 2012 all countries agreed to follow one set of rules and SchH was no more.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

We need to stop posting at the same time, Chris. LOL


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Reason was, as I understand it, to create uniformity. (Simplifying stuff for the humans involved).


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I could google it, but so we all know- what does IPO stand for?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

*Internationale Prufungs Ordnung* or translated to *International trial Rules*. As middleofnowhere said, the way I understood it, schutzhund changed to IPO so that all countries were using the same rules. Too me, it makes sense because IPO is an internationally competitive sport.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

That is definitely the politically correct reason given.


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

And IPO is easier to spell and type than schutshund.


----------

